# Its our turn for our ZP sample!



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

They rolled around in it!! Chica at it but not Guillermo! I'm going to use the bag as treats, there is no way I can afford to feed them this food though. They also sent a bag of cat food, is it OK to give it to them? the ingredients look the same. Anyhow, here is a video of them rolling around in the ZiwiPeak!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol they are cute. We got our sample a couple weeks ago too. Mine love it but we just use it as treats as well. We got a bag of cat food, dog food, deer hoof and a deer shank. The puppy loves the deer shank but the hoof has gone untouched by both dogs.


----------

